# Wie auf Elixier oder Transmutation spezialisieren ?



## Batista1992 (24. November 2007)

Hi,

Ich hab da ein paar Fragen:

1. 

   - Ich bin Jäger und wollte entweder auf Elixier oder auf Transmutationsalchi spezialisieren.  - Was könntet ihr mi empfehlen ?

2.

    - Wie, wo, und ab welchem Skill/Level kann ich spezialisieren ?

3.

    - Wenn ich jetzt auf Elixier spezialisieren würde, würde es sich dann trotzdem empfehlen oder lohnen einen Stein der Weisen und die diversen Rezepte zu Farmen ?

4.

    - Wo kann ich denn etwas lernen ab 350 ? Hab jetzt Skill 350 und weiß nicht wo ich was lerne um weiter bis auf 375 aufzuskillen.

Hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen. 

Lg, Atrion - Rajaxx


----------



## Tahngarth (24. November 2007)

hallo.
ich versuch mal zu beantworten:
also:
1. Elexiere find ich besser (bin jäger und bins)
2. ab 68 spezi q (startq für jede richtung gibs ehrenfeste oder thrallmar)
3. find den stein (alchimistenstein) trotzdem lohnenswert da de ja heil und mana tränke sicher brauchst
4. also skillen geht per händler rezepte (letzten punkte nur noch mit trank des traumlosen schlafs (brauch traumwinde und alptraumranke)

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen.


----------



## Batista1992 (24. November 2007)

Ja also ich meine ob es sich bei Elixier-Alchi trotzdem lohnt den Stein der Weisen für Transmutationen zu bauen. Diesen Alchimistenstein werd ich mir wenn überhaupt erst mit 70 bauen, da er ja sehr viel Mats beansprucht.


----------



## Tahngarth (24. November 2007)

ja also ich hab ne mit beiden chars gemacht da ich immer mal wem was transmute gegen ne kleine bezahlung.


----------



## Mesmeras (13. Januar 2008)

eigentlich solltest du auf jeden fall SOFORT den trans-stein herstellen... kannst dann immer was gegen mats und tg transmutieren (oft geistesblitze) das bringt dir (mir) zwar auf blutkessel alle 24stunden nur 5-9g trinkgeld aber besser als nichts!!


----------



## sarika (13. Januar 2008)

den alchemistenstein solltest du definitiv herstellen und für die mats wende dich einfach vertrauensvoll an deine gilde. als entlohnung kannst du ja kostenlos für diese leute transmutieren. und wenn du solche sachen wie später mal den alchemistenstein herstellen willst brauchst du das auch. oder einfach einmal am tag die mats für urmacht farmen und das dann ins ah stellen, es lohnt sich.


----------

